# New member from California



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## OutdoorsmanRevi (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Buckchaser. Hope to see you out in the archery world if you're out west.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* OutdoorsmanRevi. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

